# [V] Intel Q6600 + 8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066 + Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler



## Steffen1988 (3. Dezember 2009)

*[V] Intel Q6600 + 8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066 + Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler*

Hallo,

 ich verkaufe hier meine 6 Monate "alte" Hardware. In den 6 Monaten habe ich meinen PC nur 4 Monate benutzt gehabt. Nun verkaufe ich die Hardware,da ich ein Laptop gekauft habe:

*Intel Q6600:*

 - CPU ist 6 Monate "NEU"
 - Wurde nie übertaktet!
 - Läuft einwandfrei
 - Wird mit CPU Verpackung geschickt

*Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler:*

 - Ca. 4 Monate "NEU"
 - Kühlt sehr gut
 - Läuft einwandfrei
 - Wird in der Original Verpackung geschickt

 Hier ein guter Test dazu!

 http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2009/test_scythe_mugen_2_cpu-kuehler/#abschnitt_einleitung

*8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066* ( http://www.testberichte.de/p/corsair-tests/dominator-4gb-ddr2-1066-kit-twin2x4096-8500c5df-testbericht.html )

 - Es sind *4x2 GB Riegel*
 - Sind 5 Monate "NEU"
 - Läuft einwandfrei
 - Werden sicher verpackt und LuPo verschickt
 - Momentan sehr teuer ( 8 GB kosten momentan ca. 210 Euro inkl. Versand )


*Preise:*

*Q6600* = 100 Euro inkl. Versand.
*Kühler* = 20 Euro inkl. Versand
*8 GB Ram* = 130 Euro inkl. Versand

*Wer alles zusammen kauft , dem mache ich das Angebot **225 Euro inkl.  versichertem Versand!*

 Hier im Forum habe ich schon einige positive Bewertungen.
 In Ebay habe ich inzwischen 34 Positive Bewertungen und 0 Negative
 Sowie in einem anderem Forum 46 Positive und eine Neutrale


 LG

 Steffen


----------



## lars159 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [V] Intel Q6600 + 8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066 + Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler*

sind die sachen noch da und hat die CPU noch den original intel kühler?


----------



## Tillurator (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Intel Q6600 + 8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066 + Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler*

ist der Scythe Mugen noch zu haben ? pst


----------



## Steffen1988 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Intel Q6600 + 8GB Corsair Dominator Ram 1066 + Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler*

Es ist schon alles weg. Sorry


----------

